# Le Pardon ou la Mort !



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

Hier soir, je suis rentré chez moi complètement marri (non pas que j'ai eu le temps de changer de sexe mais "être marri" est une expression du type "je suis désolé etc...).
En effet, attiré par les feux pommelés d'une sirène latine tel un flageolet par un gigot doré à point, j' ai trahi honteusement mes soeurs du forum...
Qui plus est, STL, magnanime, m'a dédicacé son centième post tel le Christ embrassant Judas lors de la dernière Cène...
C'était trop et il m'était impossible d'assumer une telle fourberie !
C'est pourquoi je me suis arrêté chez un armurier pour m'enquérir d'un sabre de samouraï :
"Bonjour Monsieur, puis-je m'enquérir d'un sabre de samouraï ?"
"Mais certainement, Monsieur, c'est pour quel usage ?"
"C'est pour un Nara kiri (je sais très bien que ça s'écrit Hara Kiri, mais la liaison était plus mélodieuse... et puis, au point ou j'en suis !!!)
"Très bien, nous avons deux modèles : le lisse à double tranchant et le crénelé ondulant"
"Quelle est la différence ?"
"Le lisse ne provoque qu'une hémorragie interne et est très propre à l'usage - par contre, il est très peu spectaculaire - le crénelé ondulant quant à lui, vous extirpe vos organes en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire et les classe devant vous en ordre décroissant ou croissant selon que vous le retirez vers la gauche ou vers la droite - bien entendu, si vous posédez un chien, mieux vaut l'éloigner pendant l'opération..."
"Comme durant toute ma vie j'ai eu l'habitude de courir ventre à terre et de me disperser, je suis tenté par ce dernier modèle - combien vaut il ?"
"**** Euros"
"OK pour **** Euros (je ne vais quand même pas vous donner mon code Visa bande de nases !)
Et c'est nanti de mon petit matériel que je suis rentré chez moi.
Personne ! ouf !
Je m'installais au milieu du salon et me mis complètement nu dans la position du lotus (pas enroulé comme un rouleau de papier toilette, mais dans la position qui fait que les fémurs vous rentrent allègrement dans le coccyx comme préconisé par yogi l'ours ou quelque chose comme ça)
Je venais de me poser la pointe du sabre à l'endroit préconisé par la notice technique (2cms au dessus du nombril - à croire que tout le monde a le nombril à la même hauteur ???) lorsque ma femme rentra à la maison.
"Ben thebig qu'est ce que tu fous là"
"Je m'harakirite !"
"A cause de quoi ?"
"A cause de STL"
C'est alors qu'elle me sortit un truc que je n'ai pas encore compris maintenant - elle me dit :
"ça fait des années que je te dis que la télé ne te vaut rien - surtout cette chaîne à la con !!!"
C'était surréaliste !
Elle ajouta :
"T'as pensé à la moquette ???"
Quinze ans que j'y pense à cette p... de moquette en promotion à 2 euros le m2 chez Casto - tellement ignoble que je l'ai collé à l'envers sans que personne ne s'en aperçoive - c'est pas une tripe de plus ou de moins qui va changer la situation !
"T'as pensé aux enfants ???"
Les enfants, parlons-en : mon fils est rentré et m'a écrasé les doigts de pieds avec ses nouvelles Puma tellement "picotées" dans tous les sens qu'elles me font penser à des calamars de haut-fonds !
Ma fille, quant à elle a trouvé le jeu de mots qui tue : "Alors, tu médites, Piaf" ...... navrant !
Mon plus jeune fils n'a trouvé à dire que "Alors Moby Dick, on se harponne !"
J'avais décidé de passer la nuit dans cette position, sans bouger, et d'attendre le petit matin avant d'agir !
Comme tout le monde s'en fichait, j'avais la paix !
A un moment, le sommeil me surprit et c'est ce moment que choisit le sabre pour tomber sur mon sexe ...!!! Heureusement que j'avais choisi un outil de qualité, il ne fut que légèrement ébréché (le sabre !).
Un besoin pressant me força à me lever et je décidais de ne pas quitter mon sabre question de ne pas casser l'ambiance - bien entendu, j'en mis partout et je profitais du chien endormi pour essuyer le lino (faut bien qu'il serve à quelque chose ce vieux clébard...)
Le petit matin pointait à l'horizon et je ne m'étais pas encore décidé tiraillé que j'étais entre l'incommensurable horreur de ma fourberie et le besoin de vivre !!!
C'est à ce moment, que, dans une lueur bleutée et halotée, j'ai eu l'impression de discerner Marie, la vraie, l'unique - je cachais subtilement mon joint dans le cartable de mon fils... - Marie me regarda avec douceur et me dit : "the big ! ô thebig ! toujours aussi ridicule à ce que je vois ! tu as trahi tes soeurs, c'est vrai ! et ce n'est pas bien ... mais ton fond est bon et tu n'y as vu aucune malice ! Tu seras pardonné si tu recueilles le pardon de tes soeurs dans le présent post ... bon je te laisse parce que j'ai encore trois gars plus nases que toi à aller sauver et ... fais gaffe, y a le cartable de ton fils qui est en train de cramer !!!

Alors, mes soeurs, pour sauver mon âme, j'ai besoin de votre pardon ... 

J'attends dans les limbes de l'espérance !!!

thebig à genoux !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

d'abord on dit *seppuku** quand on est poli, n'est-ce pas Joseph ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif

*prononcer Sé-Pou-Cou


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * d'abord on dit seppuku *


A mon âge, je dis ce que je veux ! Non mais !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et puis, "seppuku" ça fait un peu médical, un peu froid.....
Je préfère Nara Kiri parce que tu peux en faire : Nara naranana naranana narana na na na kiri(demande à Rika, tu verras !!!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * (demande à Rika, tu verras !!!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



tout ça pour justifier que tu te balades sans chemise sans pantalon !   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (23 Octobre 2002)

Je lis ça au boulot et je dois me retenir de rire devant tout le monde !

Excellent !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Je lis ça au boulot et je dois me retenir de rire devant tout le monde !
*<hr /></blockquote>
...chez nous on appelle ça "La grande pouffe"....Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Laisse toi aller Bébert ..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (23 Octobre 2002)

Pour mon 600è message, je te dédicace cette magnifique photo !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (23 Octobre 2002)

The big
J'avais cru voir en vous un peu plus d'élite, aurais-je du être plus critique ?
Mais n'ayez crainte mon bon ami, il m'est possible de concevoir que le chant de quelques sirènes soit, à la première écoute, attirant, surtout si celui-ci est illustré   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif

Il n'y a point ici de trahison, même si j'y note un peu de ridiculeMais cela ne tue pas !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

N'est-il pas entendu qu'esprit (saint) vaut mieux que chair flétrie ?

L'offrande de mon 100 e post est bien peu de choseJ'aurais pu partager avec vous l'eucharistie au moment même où vous élaboriez quelques pensées impures à la vue d'une pomme venue d'Italie !!!

Shame on you !
Ta famille, même, aura su se détourner de toi le temps d'une nuit. Quelle infamie !

Rassurez-vous Nul besoin ici de seppuku pour réparer ma peine Cette harakritik me suffit ! 

Mon pardon vous est tout acquis

 (pour l'esprit, le style, ma roulade sous le bureau  mais surtout pour la rime !) hihihihi   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
Mon pardon vous est tout acquis&amp;#8230;
*<hr /></blockquote>
Très Chère et Magnanime STL,
Ma vie (enfin, ce qu'il en reste...!) vous appartient ! Par votre pardon, vous m'avez ôté un sacré poids sur l'estomac (au propre comme au figuré d'ailleurs) !
Telle une brebis égarée, ô Bergère, j'ai été remis dans le droit chemin, celui qui mène à la Grande Prairie d'où s'élèvent les chants de ceux qui ont su détourner leurs regards du stupre et de la luxure...
Telle une Eve masculine, j'ai été tenté de croquer la divine pomme que, hypocritement et sallacement, on me tendait, faisant miroiter à mon esprit borné un océan de délices interdits...
ô STL, "Pamela Anderson" du forum (n'y voyez aucune malice, je pensais simplement à la "sauveteuse" d'alerte à Malibu !), vous m'avez jeté une bouée à laquelle je me suis accroché avec l'énergie du désespoir ...
Quand vous serez âgée et que vous réunirez vos arrière-petits enfants au coin du feu, vous pourrez leur dire fièrement : "Le thebig, c'est grâce à moi s'il est au paradis...!!!"
ps : c'est bien beau tout ça, mais j'ai comme la vague impression d'avoir quand même raté quelque chose... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

Pour Bébert : merci pour la photo et félicitations pour tes 600 posts ! elle est superbe...sais-tu que j'ai eu une Fiat 500 pendant 2 ans juste avant d'avoir une mini Cooper S dont j'ai giclé le moteur après 3 mois d'utilisation ???
Je sais que ça n'a rien à voir avec le thread, mais comme c'est mon thread, je m'en fiche !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (23 Octobre 2002)

_ *ENCORE* _  haaa !.. encore   haaa!..
 mon BIGOUNET chéri,je viens de me pamer dans mon string,il y avait longtemps ! on en veut plus,peut etre l'arret du tabac ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*  ENCORE   haaa !.. encore   haaa!..
*<hr /></blockquote>
...ça faisait longtemps hein Rico !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'espère que tu n'as quand même pas tâché tes charentaises ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Si le gout amer du regret est trop présent... il faut retourner à la pomme !
et aller jusqu'au bout de ses (dés...) ...illusions ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

C'est le rôle du grand Amok de remettre sur le droit chemin les brebis égarées... et il m'en couterait au moins quelques morsures saignantes d'oser prétendre faire 1/10 de cela...La défense de mes mères poules et de mon poulet en plastique n'y suffirait pas ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Quant à la métaphore "pamela anderson"...hummm  Faudrait vraiment aller voir l'ophtalmo the big !! L'amblyopie n'est pas loin ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Sa blondeur et son "intelligence thoracique" ne me font pas envie d'ailleurs !

Laisses entre les mains de ceux qui t'entourent le présent de ta vie 
et restes pour moi un homme d'humour et d'esprit !


<font color="purple"> _ faut vraiment que j'arrête de dégringoler sous mon bureau en me poilant...
vont finir par croire que j'y ai caché des choses !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif_ </font color>


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*<font color="purple">  faut vraiment que j'arrête de dégringoler sous mon bureau en me poilant...
vont finir par croire que j'y ai caché des choses !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif </font color>    *<hr /></blockquote>

Toi aussi tu lis les "élucubrations" de z'Big à ton travail ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Oui les siennes ... et celles de quelques autres posteurs d'esprit ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Et j'ai pour habitude de me poiler en m'écrabouillant sur le bureau voir tomber en dessous quand c'est insoutenable... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Mon aquarium me trahit ! et je crois qu'ici ma nature de tit' folle rigolotte n'a plus à faire ses preuves... 
Ce qui est moins drôle... c'est que je suis quand même censée travailler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
hihhiihhihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
Quant à la métaphore "pamela anderson"...hummm  Faudrait vraiment aller voir l'ophtalmo the big !! L'amblyopie n'est pas loin ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu ne crois pas si bien dire STL  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  :
"Extrait de mon dernier diagnostic"
Nystagmus rotatoire, hypertonie oculaire, test de diplopie impossible car aucune vision binoculaire, strabisme convergent avec amblyopie gauche partielle, hypertonie de l'endolymphe etc... etc... et j'en passe...
En fait, je vois un peu double et en plus gros - c'est plutôt flatteur quand je vais faire pipi, mais c'est chiant dans la vie de tous les jours ...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais pour moi, l'important est d'être avec vous, de pouvoir partager et de tenter, parfois maladroitement, de vous faire rire ou sourire....
Le reste ... that's all folk !
Amitiés STL et merci pour "l'homme d'humour et d'esprit" ... j'apprécie sans fausse pudeur ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Oui j'avais lu les mésaventures médicales du "the big" !
La plupart des troubles opthalmiques diagnostiqués peuvent disparaitre (ou s'estomper) notamment le nystagmus. L'hypertonie et le strabisme peuvent se rééduquer. 
Y'a de la doc ici !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 merci pour "l'homme d'humour et d'esprit" ... j'apprécie sans fausse pudeur ! <hr /></blockquote> 
Y'a pas de quoi !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
J'aime dire aux gens quand je les apprécie... je sais aussi dire quand j'aime pas !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />Ce qui est moins drôle... c'est que je suis quand même censée travailler /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
hihhiihhihi   [/b]<hr /></blockquote>

Je trouve ça jouissif de garder son sérieux devant les autres et etre au bord du fou rire intérieurement !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

ces rires là me sont difficilement intériorisables !
Je suis de nature assez expressive  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
Je trouve ça jouissif de garder son sérieux devant les autres et etre au bord du fou rire intérieurement !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ouais, mais quand ton boss arrive subitement dans ton bureau et que tu as les yeux rougis par les larmes qui te dégoulinent de partout, tu te sens un peu mal !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Ca m'est arrivé il y a quelques mois et il m'a demandé : "vous ne vous sentez pas bien Jean-Luc, puis-je vous aider ???"
Je ne pouvais quand même pas lui dire que j'étais en train de pouffer à cause d'une connerie sur MacG....(surtout à mon âge)!!!
Alors, le regard embué, je l'ai regardé et je lui ai dit "mon fidèle compagnon de 15 ans, snoop est mort hier soir et ça me fait de la peine !!!"
Comme mon boss est un super-gars, il a compati et le soir même il me téléphonait à la maison pour demander de mes nouvelles.....
C'est ce moment qu'a choisi mon super-clébard pour envoyer une superbe volée d'aboiements parce que ma femme lui préparait sa pâtée....
D'où nouveaux mensonges (chien de mon frère en visite, etc... etc...).
J'étais mal, mais j'étais mal !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
On ne m'y reprendra plus........


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Tout est dans la respiration !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Enfin je parle pour moi


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Petard ! J'ai failli éclater !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'ai non seulement dû enchainer de longs cycles d'inspiration-expiration discrètes pour évacuer le surplus de fou-rire, mais j'ai été obligé de me ronger les ongles en même temps pour retenir ma bouche qui commençait à se déformer.
Je tousse une ou deux fois et c'est fini, ouf !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Il fait chaud aujourd'hui n'est-ce pas ? Suis-je le seul en t-shirt ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Petard ! J'ai failli éclater !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Les murs, Bébert, attention aux murs !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif les morceaux de cervelle ça colle un max sans compter qu'après coup on te reprochera de te disperser....Arrrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Les murs, Bébert, attention aux murs !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif les morceaux de cervelle ça colle un max sans compter qu'après coup on te reprochera de te disperser....Arrrrffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ah voilà c'est donc ça ... on m'a fait cette remarque il y a peu : " ça va ? tu sembles un peu distraite...dispersée. Des soucis, estelle ??"
"Heu .. ben non" les paumettes honteuses de mes méfaits !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

J'ai eu la surprise de trouver dans ma messagerie perso, des centaines, que dis-je des milliers de messages concernant le Nara-Kiri ... ça va du style : "est-il possible de se faire greffer une fermeture-éclair afin de permettre de se faire Nara-Kiri plusieurs fois ???" ou alors "Bonjour, je m'appelle Edouard, j'ai 92 ans et je voudrais me faire Nara-Kiri, est-ce possible à mon âge ???" - (à celui-là j'ai répondu : Edouard, épargne ton fric (un sabre de samouraï ça coute la peau du ventre) il te suffit d'attendre un peu !)...
Mais la question qui revient le plus souvent c'est : "comment se faire Nara-Kiri quand on est seul, loin de chez soi et qu'on a pas beaucoup de fric ???"
Cette question m'a interpellé et j'ai cogité toute la nuit à défaut de pouvoir le faire sans "g"... Arrrffff !
A 23 heures je réunissais toute mon équipe marketing qui bossait sur la promotion de mes "oppobulls" et je leur demandais de trouver une solution pour démocratiser la technique du Nara-Kiri, technique d'ouverture sur le monde s'il en est...
Nous avons commencé par un brain storming qui s'est vite transformé en intestins storming (c'était plus adéquat) et le trip fut virulent !
En voici les résultats :
Nous commercialiserons dans un proche avenir deux trousses, la NKKS et la NKKP (Nara Kiri Kit Standard et Nara Kiri Kit Prestige) qui se déclinerons de la même façon autour de deux outils prestigieux : pour la NKKP, il s'agira d'une scie sauteuse à battements hélicoïdaux rechargeable, et pour la NKKS, d'un couteau suisse présenté dans une housse façon croco en hommage à nos amis helvètes.
Ces deux kits seront présentés dans une housse en skaï (facile à nettoyer) sur lequel figurera un logo représentant deux intestins entrecroisés sur fond de pancréas - pour être honnête, certains hésitaient entre le pancréas et le foie, ce qui a provoqué une crise (Arrrfffff) au sein de notre groupe.
Quant aux accessoires, ils seront identiques pour les deux kits - la liste est la suivante :
Une bougie et une ampoule d'éther pour la désinfection primaire du matériel (une notice expliquera qu'il est dangereux de péter durant cette opération, vos voisins, eux, ayant choisi de continuer à vivre après votre disparition...)
Un sac de 500 Grs de sciure de bois + une balayette et un ramasse-poussières (Le Nara-Kiri exige une propreté absolue).
Un mini tourne-broche manuel sur lequel il vous sera possible d'enrouler vos abbatis pour faire moins désordre.
Un GSM à numéro d'appel unique vers notre centre NKA (Nara Kiri Assistance).
Une fiole de curare pour les maladroits, les hésitants ou les impatients...
Une garantie de 2 ans prenant cours lors de votre premier Nara-Kiri (cette garantie est incessible).
Pour le kit NKKS avec couteau suisse, un compas sera offert gratuitement - il permettra de déterminer la zone à découper délicatement avec le petit ciseau incorporé avant d'utiliser le crochet "porte-paquets" pour extirper le tout dans le style "et je te retire la bonde pour faire couler l'eau du bain"...
Si lors de l'utilisation du compas vous vous plaignez que la pointe vous titille un peu, merci de vous référer à la liste des accessoires fournis et d'utiliser directement la fiole de curare (qui, entre parenthèse n'est pas rare du tout sur notre forum).
Et pour terminer, un petit conseil :
Evitez à tout prix de vous faire Nara Kiri après avoir ingurgité 3 kilos de choucroute garnie ou 4 kilos de moules frites ... faut pas chercher les emmerdes quand même...!!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Dans une prochaine rubrique, nous aborderons l'aspect technique du Nara-Kiri...
A bientôt !
thebig


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

À zbig je le dis sans tripes à l'air :

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  et  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  !


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour Thebig,

Je viens d'avoir l'occasion de vanter les qualités de tes trousses NARAKIRI, auprès de mon voisin du second qui sonne en général trois fois par semaine chez moi, pour me demander un bout de beurre pour mettre dans ses épinards.
Pour être certaine qu'il avait bien compris, je lui ai même fait lire ton post, et franchement il a eu l'air convaincu. 

Pour concrétiser ma vente j'aurais besoin des éléments suivants :

- prix HT et TTC des deux modèles,
- les coloris disponibles,
- les garanties en cas de décès prématuré, qui empêcherait l'utilisation des trousses,
- un mode d'emploi, pour l'utilisation sur un tiers. 

D'autre part mon voisin me demande si une close 'SATISFAIT OU REMBOURSÉ" est incluse au contrat.

Merci de me renseigner au plus vite (je n'ai presque plus de beurre).

Ta dévouée Barbarella  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Encore à demie - abasourdie par les transports parisiens, je me connecte au petit monde du mac Et là, je commence déjà à sourire à la vue des nouvelles de mon ami the big.

Je file me faire un café faut avoir les idées claires pour apprécier  

Allez zoup.. c'est parti je lis. Mouarfffff sursauts de rires un peu de tenue, ne pas tressaillir de glousserie comme ça à peine arrivée La respiration il a dit bébert hier !!!
Ça marche pas  ça me fait encore plus poiler de devoir me contrôler  ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Bon s'agit de mettre au point une vraie stratégie - marketing. ça y est tu as créé le besoinva falloir répondre à la demande maintenant.

 </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 Cette question m'a interpellé et j'ai cogité toute la nuit à défaut de pouvoir le faire sans "g"... Arrrffff !   <hr /></blockquote>

YoupppsIl arrive un âge mon bon the big où la mécanique en prend un coup mais où les tentations sont plus douces pour l'espritJe ne rentrerai pas ici dans des considérations psycho-philosophiques sur ce sujet mais nous pourrons en discuter une autre fois !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

  </font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
La technique du Nara-Kiri, technique d'ouverture sur le monde s'il en est...   <hr /></blockquote>

Mouarff ne pas négliger que cette ouverture sur le monde est d'autant plus merveilleuse qu'elle arrive telle une explosion pyrotechniquo-péritonéale ! Un orgasme viscéral en somme ! 
C'est un argument marketing, non ?
 _" Viens prendre ton pied avec le NKKS "_  

Si je puis me permettre une suggestion Le pancréas est plus adapté pour le logo. Car il y a plus de chance pour nos clients de le toucher.
Ou alors on peut opter pour l'estomac.
Mais je ne veux pas provoquer quelques aigreurs /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif en contre-disant l'équipe marketing !
Et vous pourriez ajouter pour le NKKS, une carte anatomo-topographique avec boussole pour repérage ! 

Yarrrfff.. après ces quelques mots  quelques maux de ventre moi ?! et un journal sur les MICI à monter ce matin ! 

MICI c'est pas le cousin de l'autre débile à grandes oreilles ce sont les maladies inflammatoires chroniques de l'intestin !


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
Ou alors on peut opter pour l'estomac.
<hr /></blockquote>

L'esto MACG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif   *


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

+++Trousses NaraKiri+++Service Commercial+++
"La trousse NakaKiri, une trousse pour la vie...!!!"

Très Chère Madame Barbarella,

Votre demande nous est bien parvenue et nous nous empressons d'y apporter la suite requise :

Prix hors TVA :

Trousse NKKP (Prestige) 275 Euros HT
Trousse NKKS (Standard) 150 Euros HT (*)

Promo actuelle : couteau suisse avec boussole pour le même prix - pour commande avant le 30/11/2002

TVA : néant - autorisation 56745324POIURTE

Coloris :

2 coloris sont disponibles :

Rouge avec logo blanc (intestins rouges sur fond bleuté)
Blanc avec logo rouge (intestins blanc sur fond rosé)

ps : le coloris rouge est à déconseiller depuis qu'un Narakiriteur l'a confondu avec son estomac...!!!

Garantie :

Chaque trousse est muni d'une fermeture codée de sécurité qui ne peut s'ouvrir qu'une seule fois - chaque trousse qui nous est retournée encore fermée est intégralement remboursée sous déduction des frais de porcs si l'acheteur est un fermier.

Utilisation sur un tiers :

Un flacon de chloroforme peut être acheté séparément au prix exceptionnel de 30 Euros - nous en conseillons fortement l'usage lors de l'utilisation du kit sur un tiers à moins que vous n'instrumentiez dans une boucherie munie de crochets muraux - dans ce dernier cas, un petit escabeau vous suffira...

Clause satisfait ou remboursé :

Cette clause est remplacé par la clause suivante : Satisfait ou Rembourré (un taxidermiste est chargé du service après ventre).

Espérant avoir l'honneur de vous compter parmi nos clientes, nous vous prions de croire, Madame Barbarella, en l'assurance de nos meilleurs sentiments.

Thebig
Managing Director


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Y a t-il des contre-indications à l'utilisation des kits de narakiris ?
Je pense à des ulcères ou des gastro ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
et un journal sur les MICI à monter ce matin ! 
MICI c'est pas le cousin de l'autre débile à grandes oreilles&amp;#8230; ce sont les maladies inflammatoires chroniques de l'intestin !  *<hr /></blockquote>
P....... !
Le slogan qui tue (c'est le cas de le dire Arrrrfffff) : "Avec NaraKiri, plus de MICI"
On va ratisser large parmi tous les coliqueux, les néphriteux, les diarrheux, les intestineux de tous
poils...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...ça c'est du marketing ciblé...!!!
Euh ! STL, un job de conseillière ça te dirait ???? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

dis barbarella...
Faut que tu donnes ton pardon à the big pour ses escapades fantasmatiques... Je peux pas porter sur mes seules tit' épaules le poids de sa rédemption !!!
C'est lourd... et je commence à tétaniser moi ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je l'ai rattrappé de justesse ... Il allait se lancer comme ça zoup .. faire le grand saut avec une inconnue. J'ai rien contre les inconnues... à priori ( ??!!), mais je pensais à son coeur fragile ! 
Pis mince alors... ça en fichait un coup à son image de pére idéal !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Ahhh viiiii alors !!

Mais un ti détail qui tracasse la "rédactrice-conceptrice médicale" que je suis (yarrrrfffff ça me fait poiler ce statut professionnel que j'ai ...mouarrrrfff)  ... y'a des techniques beaucoup moins  invasives   que le NaraKiri. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Mais... d'un autre coté on a un taux de réussite quasi imbattable : t'as plus de bide donc t'as plus de MICI.
Ouais ... ça c'est imparable sur le marché médical !
Allez on lance le bizenessss.... Yessss !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* Y a t-il des contre-indications à l'utilisation des kits de narakiris ?
Je pense à des ulcères ou des gastro ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Aucune contre-indication n'a été enregistrée jusqu'à présent - tout au plus en a t'on enregistrées il y à quelques siècles, mais elles étaient relatives à des chevaliers en armures qui, trop pressés, oubliaient de retirer leurs accoutrements avant le NaraKiri...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* dis barbarella...
Faut que tu donnes ton pardon à the big pour ses escapades fantasmatiques... Je peux pas porter sur mes seules tit' épaules le poids de sa rédemption !!!
C'est lourd... et je commence à tétaniser moi ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je l'ai rattrappé de justesse ... Il allait se lancer comme ça zoup .. faire le grand saut avec une inconnue. J'ai rien contre les inconnues... à priori ( ??!!), mais je pensais à son coeur fragile ! 
Pis mince alors... ça en fichait un coup à son image de pére idéal !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Nul besoin de donner mon pardon à Thebig, il lui était acquis. 
Je suis une femme raisonnable (enfin je pense) et je sais que la chair est faible (et ça ne s'arrange pas avec l'âge  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif)

Alors ne revenons pas sur cet épisode douloureux, et je proclame : VADE RETRO POMME DE DISCORDE.

Le père saura reconnaître ses fidèles. Alléluia mes soeurs, et postons dans l'allégresse. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * VADE RETRO POMME DE DISCORDE.*



et bienvenue Mulatta

_non au renfermement sur soi_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Nul besoin de donner mon pardon à Thebig, il lui était acquis. 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Merci Barbarella ! Ton pardon a le goût du miel pur abeille que je dissous tous les soirs dans ma verveine... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Et puis, OK, la pomme, vue toute seule était pas mal, mais le reste... ...on a vu mieux...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

Et comme le disait ma grand-mère, Le chien rentre toujours à la niche,  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

je trésaille de joie !! vive l'allégresse !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Heu .. coté bizenessss... on en est où dans les commandes ?
Faut penser... c'est bientot le fêtes de fin d'année. Les dépressions saisonnières vont bon train en cette période.
Offres promotionnelles... coffret spécial noël ... tout ça faut le mettre en place !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
et bienvenue Mulatta
non au renfermement sur soi&amp;#8230; *<hr /></blockquote>
Hors de mon thread, tentateur du Diable !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Toi, mon fils virtuel, venir me relancer jusqu'à ma porte, tenter de casser la symbiose retrouvée entre mes Soeurs et moi-même....!...
C'est indigne !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : n'oublie de pas de fermer la porte en sortant et prend un NaraKiri kit à droite sur le buffet....


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

Hé Hé Hé /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* je trésaille de joie !! vive l'allégresse !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Heu .. coté bizenessss... on en est où dans les commandes ?
Faut penser... c'est bientot le fêtes de fin d'année. Les dépressions saisonnières vont bon train en cette période.
Offres promotionnelles... coffret spécial noël ... tout ça faut le mettre en place !   *<hr /></blockquote>

On pourrait aussi mettre en place une carte de fidélité, pour les maladroits, 10 % de ristourne au bout de vingt achats.

[ça va bientôt être l'heure de déjeuner, ce midi, boudin pomme en l'air, ou tripes à la mode de Caen, au choix] /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Je veux bien etre l'importateur en France !


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Pour moi ce sera des diots et gratin dauphinois, slurp ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

je préfère les boudins aux pommes frais aux boudins purées avariés perso /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Pour moi ce sera des diots et gratin dauphinois, slurp ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *



c'est quoi les diots ? une nouvelle iappli ?

Et tu les veux saignants ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
10 % de ristourne
*<hr /></blockquote>
Je présume que tu voulais dire "10 pour sang" ???
Vos idées sont toutes plus efficaces les unes que les autres - croyez-vous qu'il nous reste assez de temps pour mettre en place un kit factice "spécial Halloween" dans lequel nous remplacerions tous les outils contondants par de la guimauve teintée de veinures rouges + un intestin factice se gonflant à la bouche ???
...ça pourrait être une bonne pub...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
il me manque juste un sabre pour l'ami qui me tranchera la tête*<hr /></blockquote>
...le temps de saisir le mien et j'arrive... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />*(c'était plus adéquat)
*<hr /></blockquote>

comme sheilla ?


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...le temps de saisir le mien et j'arrive... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

merci. c'est un honneur.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Je veux bien etre l'importateur en France !   *


...ça y est Bébert ! J'ai ta licence ! Félicitations...
Faut dire aussi qu'Edward aux mains d'argent est très bien outillé aussi ... C'est un super NKK à lui tout seul...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : plaisanterie mise à part : c'est un film merveilleux et envoûtant... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Bien vu ze Big !
C'est vrai qu'Edward peut nous servir pour faire des séances de narakirithérapie de groupes !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">Citer:</font><hr />
 yen a qui se font vraiment chier dans la vie à ce que je vois en ce moment ils se sentent même bligés de venir nous instruire de leur grande morale (sic) et de leur grande culture (re-sic)  <hr /></blockquote> 

C'est pas de toi ça ?... hummm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* 
comme sheilla ? 
*<hr /></blockquote>
...j'ai eu beau neuroner à fond, j'ai pas compris et ça m'énerve.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Aurais-je une faille dans ma culture ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
C'est sournois, Jeanba !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

moi j'ai pigé !!! hihihi


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par alèm


----------



## jeanba3000 (24 Octobre 2002)

je suis déçu, thebig, un jeu de mots aussi 12e degré je te donne une piste : à moins qu'en belgique on ne prononce pas le "t" ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
merci. c'est un honneur.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  
*<hr /></blockquote>
Boudiou Alèm ! Je ne sais pas ce qui se passe ! Amok vient de passer chez moi ... porte brisée à coups de bottes ... m'a dit : "passe ton sabre de samouraï ou je te pète la gueule..."!!!
Il vient de partir dans la direction d'Amiens... ...
Tidju, j'ai bien eu peur..... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (24 Octobre 2002)

Embaucher un démonstrateur, voire plusieurs pourrait-être un plus (le client aime bien savoir ce qu'il achète).

En fait cette entreprise est vouée au succès, grâce aux embauches, diminution du nombre de chômeurs. Une recrudescence de travail pour les pompes funèbre, donc de nouveau embauche. 

Nous pourrions nous faire sponsoriser par l'ANPE et les PFG, et pourrions même nous faire reconnaître comme oeuvre d'utilité publique. Avec défiscalisation des dons pour les généreux donateurs. Et avec le gain fiscal ils achètent une trousse NKK. 

La fortune est à nous 


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## STL (24 Octobre 2002)

hé Thebig.. boss
 j'ai fait un ti encart pub... à deux pas... j'ai pensé qu'une promo 3 pour le prix de 2 c'était d'à propos .
hihiihihi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *c'est quoi les diots ? une nouvelle iappli ?*



On aurait pu les appeler les iDiots, c'est ça ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Non les diots sont le résultat d'une narakirisation réussie de porc. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Plus sérieusement, ce sont des saucisses à cuire d'origine savoyarde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Embaucher un démonstrateur*


C'est fait !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Amok fera sa première démonstration à Amiens, chez Alèm à 17 heures ce soir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
En fait, au lieu de prendre mon sabre de samouraï, il s'est saisi d'un sac dans lequel j'avais pris soin de déposer 5 NKK.
Un mailing électronique est déjà parti dans toute la région d'Amiens......
Avec une telle équipe, l'avenir nous appartient ... levons-nous et entonnons notre hymne : Nara naranana narana naranana kiiiiiiri !!!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* hé Thebig.. boss
 j'ai fait un ti encart pub... à deux pas... j'ai pensé qu'une promo 3 pour le prix de 2 c'était d'à propos .
hihiihihi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Ton encart ne pouvait pas mieux tomber ! hihi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Au lieu de s'estourbir bêtement à coups de masses, ils vont se faire un peu de fric ! C'est pas beau la vie !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2002)

Message effac&eacute; par alèm


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Boudiou ! Je suis sidéré ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Non content de s'estourbir dans le thread du tattoo, ils chargent à boulets rouges dans le mien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Un peu de dignité, Messieurs ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Vous êtes ici dans "Le Pardon ou la Mort" - ce titre vous va à merveille : ou vous vous pardonnez et tombez dans les bras l'un de l'autre, ou vous vous giclez dans tous les sens ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ci-joint : un NKK pour chacun d'entre vous...
Non mais ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Et essuyez vous les pieds avant d'entrer s'il vous plaît !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

tu aurais du prendre le pseudo gandhi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 

ou simplement bigleux ou Amok Imperator ou Gladiator ou Mr Shankly j'sais pas m'en fous 


(_pour la méchanceté, mauvaise pioche, rejoue encore_)


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* tu aurais du prendre le pseudo gandhi&amp;#8230;  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
C'est un peu trop pour un simple gars comme moi qui déteste par dessus-tout voir deux personnes qu'il apprécie s'engueuler ... et pour rien en plus !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Je préfère encore mes conneries débiles sur le Narakiri... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Voici mon représentant pour la région sud-est !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />*
ou simplement bigleux&amp;#8230; *<hr /></blockquote>
Mais pourquoi donc bigleux ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...Alèm, tu changeras plus... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

 j'ai juste un peu plus de respect pour les gens que certains ici   *<hr /></blockquote>

Ca, ça reste encore à prouver... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Je préfère encore mes conneries débiles sur le Narakiri... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

moi aussi, mais je suis têtu et franchement je me marre  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

c'est quoi les diots ? une nouvelle iappli ?

*<hr /></blockquote>

Des GROSSES saucisses !! Parce que tu le vaux bien !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Ca, ça reste encore à prouver... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

ah bon ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif


----------



## bebert (24 Octobre 2002)

Ouais, c'est vrai. Ici, on se narakirise ! Pour le chiédsu, allez voir ailleurs !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

Tiens Rillettes !
Tu tombes bien ! Il nous faudrait un récupérateur pour les abbatis de nos clients ... c'est pas dans tes cordes ça ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*Pour le chiédsu, allez voir ailleurs
*<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrfffffff ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Tiens Rillettes !
Tu tombes bien ! Il nous faudrait un récupérateur pour les abbatis de nos clients ... c'est pas dans tes cordes ça ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Je ne prend que du pur Porc labélisé !! J'ai une étiquette à respecter moi aussi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />* 

Puisque comme tu le dis STL semble un poil plus évoluée que ca, tu tapes à côté.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Au fait je ne le semble pas .... je le suis... mais 2 poils plus évoluée !!!
HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Je préviens : le thread sur le tattoo vient d'être fermé - à tort ou à raison, c'est pas mon problème - mais sur mon thread, on s'amuse et on ne s'engueule pas !
C'est peut-être un ramassis d'élucubrations débiles, mais le but c'est la "grande pouffe" et y vient qui veut sortir un instant de la frénésie extérieure et rentrer dans l'imaginaire débridé de notre enfance...
Ici on s'aime tous ! c'est peut être utopique ou ringard, mais j'aimerais que ça reste comme ça...
Alors, merci d'avance de déposer vos armes au vestiaire... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2002)

alors comme sheilla, pasque sheilla elle adéquat (bien prononcer le "t"), enfin elle en avait dans les 60's, une de chaque côté de la tête

étonnant qu'il n'y ait qu'STL pour avoir trouvé toute seule (et instantanément) !

bon allez les zenfants, on arrête de se disputer et on reprend en cur :

donne moi ta main
et prend la mienne
mais oui mais oui
l'école est finie

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />*pasque sheilla elle adéquat (bien prononcer le "t")
*<hr /></blockquote>
Arrrrffff ! T'es con Jeanba !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais tu as entièrement raison, en Belgique on ne prononce pas le "t" d'ou mon hésitation !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Alors, merci d'avance de déposer vos armes au vestiaire... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Les poulets en plastique, ça n'a jamais vraziment* fait mal !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 




_*private joke_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 
Les poulets en plastique, ça n'a jamais vraziment* fait mal 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bon OK pour les poulets en plastique ! en plus ça fait chick !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Arrrrffff ! T'es con Jeanba !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais tu as entièrement raison, en Belgique on ne prononce pas le "t" d'ou mon hésitation !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Vous le remplacez par quoi ? Un "c" ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

* Mais *c*u as en*c*ièrement raison, en Belgique on ne prononce pas le "t" d'ou mon hési*c*a*c*ion !!! *    /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Bon OK pour les poulets en plastique ! en plus ça fait chick !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Et ça fait aussi _pouic pouic_ !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

c'es ton ! Rillecces !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

Je suis un peu embetée, je voulais citer ton post précédent et il a disparu, pourquoi l'as-tu enlevé STL, je le trouvais très bien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Salut Api ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## maousse (25 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * c'es ton ! Rillecces !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



Mais non, t'est coi, chebiglebowsky ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

(c'est toi qui a fait la révolution ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif je comprends mieux... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif )


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> *étonnant qu'il n'y ait qu'STL pour avoir trouvé toute seule (et instantanément) !*



J'avais compris également je te rassure !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

Bon, je suis pas venu pour parler de moi. Au boulot ! 
Je prépare ma commande 2002-2003 :
200 kits Halloween guimauve
1000 kits Noel manche en sapin
300 kits nouvel an avec bouteille de champagne
500 kits en chocolat pout Paques


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour Big !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ca fait plaisir de te parler, je ne viens pas souvent sur le bar mais je suis toujours très heureuse d'y croiser ta Belge personne !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Et ça fait aussi pouic pouic !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui mais seulement quand on leur sert le kiki !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
J'avais compris également je te rassure !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
Bon, je suis pas venu pour parler de moi. Au boulot ! 
Je prépare ma commande 2002-2003 :
200 kits Halloween guimauve
1000 kits Noel manche en sapin
300 kits nouvel an avec bouteille de champagne
500 kits en chocolat pout Paques
*<hr /></blockquote>
+++Narakirikit S.A.+++Service Export+++
Bien noté - livraison sous 5 jours.
Pour la Saint-Valentin, nous développons un kit "dernier baiser" avec un assortiment de préservatifs garnis de petits coeurs exangues !
Les commandes sont à passer avant le 30 novembre prochain.
Merci pour votre commande !
thebig
Export Manager


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> * Bonjour Big !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Ca fait plaisir de te parler, je ne viens pas souvent sur le bar mais je suis toujours très heureuse d'y croiser ta Belge personne !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *


Ma belgitude est à tes pieds, Gente Dame !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Plus sérieux : ça me fait bien plaisir aussi !


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

Api a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis un peu embetée, je voulais citer ton post précédent et il a disparu, pourquoi l'as-tu enlevé STL, je le trouvais très bien...   *



ça sent la modération à trois balles ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## alèm (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

ça sent la modération à trois balles ça... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

tu veux faire modérateur ?

ma place est à prendre


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

C'est toi qui a enlevé le post d'STL ?!?


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Sorry api...
a rien bidouiller moi 
mais On aime pas entendre ce que je dis ..
Faut donc croire que ça dérange !

Mais qu'importe s'il faut le réécrire je peux ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
mais par respect (puisqu'il est tant question de ça MOUARRRRFFF) pour the big !! je le ferais pas !
c'est qu'on a un bizeness en commun suis actionnaire !!! veux pas que ça capote moi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu veux faire modérateur ?

ma place est à prendre  *<hr /></blockquote>

pfff... Qu'est ce que j'en ai à foutre, moi, des droits de regard sur les IP et de celui d'effacer ou de déplacer des sujets !! Je vis très bien sans, pas besoin de ça pour exister !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

D'accord, compris. Je n'osais pas envisager les choses sous cet angle. Je pensais sincèrement que tu avais toi-meme édité ton poste.
Comme tu le dis si bien, c'est pas un coup de gomme sur la tete qui va nous empecher de nous exprimer.
Désolé pour le débordement, TheBig...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

STL a dit:
			
		

> *veux pas que ça capote moi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Faudrait surtout pas que le kit "dernier baiser" avec lot de préservatifs capote, ce serait un comble !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Pour le post que tu as effacé, tu peux le replacer sans aucun problème, les deux seuls visés par mon post étaient naturellement nos deux bretteurs Alèm et Amok !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...sont terribles ces deux-là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Quelle horreur, tu as été saucissonnée ! Mais où est donc passé la tranche  de STL ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*Mais où est donc passé la tranche  de STL ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif    
*<hr /></blockquote>
Je me la suis jalousement gardée !!! ça vaut toutes les pommes du monde !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Api:</font><hr />*
Désolé pour le débordement, TheBig...
*<hr /></blockquote>
Dans le cadre de ce sujet, à savoir "le Nara Kiri", un débordement est tout-à-fait normal ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* les deux seuls visés par mon post étaient naturellement nos deux bretteurs Alèm et Amok !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
...sont terribles ces deux-là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est le stéréotype du western. Quand ça commence à se bagarer à une table, c'est tout le bar qui trinque !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

mon post a disparouuu par une action radicale très intolérante à mon sens ... mais c'est pas grave ! je suis bonne joueuse moi j'accepte !

m'en fous the big il a dit je peux garder mon poulet en plastique !!!
hé hé hé 
Je suis donc prête ! ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

La conne mesquine ( c'est mon nouveau prénom apparemment !!) peut reprendre le management de la vente NKK.

Hé Hé hé


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

Je préfère "PAm", c'est pareil et c'est moins long !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


_Mais je n'en pense pas un mot pour autant !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

J'ai rien effacé !!
Je n'ai pas pour habitude de revenir sur ce que je dis ...
Sauf quand j'ai tort !  était-ce le cas ??? YARRFFFFF

Ce post est-il stocké qq part ? ou il est perdu dans les limbes ??

Hé c'est drôle !!! les 2 seuls à avoir osé effacer un post d'STL c'est alem et amok !
STL power !!! YARRRRFFFFF
Yesss !!
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

T'as pas intérêt !
Sinon t'a droit à une offre spéciale NKK... je manie de mieux en mieux le matos dans les démonstrations ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Api (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*Hé c'est drôle !!! les 2 seuls à avoir osé effacer un post d'STL c'est alem et amok !
STL power !!! YARRRRFFFFF
Yesss !!*<hr /></blockquote>C'est parce qu'à défaut d'etre une conne mesquine tu es tout de meme une petite insolente !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

On pourrait y voir de l'espièglerie ...mais je te l'accorde ça dépend du contexte !


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Ouais, meme qu'on t'appelle Kalamiti Jane dans les bureaux de NKK &amp; Co !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

Eh bien, bébert,  tu te prépares une belle com pour la fin de l'année /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  

Pour commencer je vais en prendre un, rouge, avec le flacon de chloroforme, c'est pas pour moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Je commanderai plus (plusse) par la suite en fonction du résultat, rien n'est plus convaincant qu'un commercial convaincu. 

J'ai commencé à travailler du côté des PFG, qui m'ont proposé 100 euros (sang euros) par prospect, et 200 euros (deux sangs euros) par nouveau client.

Je travail sur la confection d'un portefeuille, qui présente déjà 1 000 fiches prospects. Je vous tiendrai au courant des résultats de mes contacts. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* J'ai rien effacé !!
*<hr /></blockquote>
Tidju, STL ! J'avais mal compris ! Je croyais que tu avais édité toi-même ton post !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Qu'importe celui qui l'a effacé ! Je trouve ce procédé pitoyable et indigne ! Si au moins l'auteur de cette infâmie avait eu la décence de mettre une note du style "post effacé par ... en raison de ...".
Je sais qu'il ne faut pas remettre de l'huile sur le feu, mais quand même, je suis outré... et déçu !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Mais comme vous dites si bien, que le spectacle continue...et nos ventes par la même occasion ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2002)

tiens rillettes, ça me fait penser : à qui revient le point pour la fermeture du post concurrent ?

sinon je serais tenté de citer guy bedos et son sketch sur l'eurovision :

berlgium, one point ! - belgique, un point !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * Ouais, meme qu'on t'appelle Kalamiti Jane dans les bureaux de NKK &amp; Co !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif     *


hé hé hé ... tu crois pas si bien dire !!!
Mon déguisement préféré !! te montrerai un  jour !


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

faudrait voir avec les juges... C'était coude à coude sur le final !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2002)

en attendant, une extra balle pour STL pour post effacé  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

félicitation STL


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Pour commencer je vais en prendre un, rouge, avec le flacon de chloroforme, c'est pas pour moi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
+++Narakirikit S.A.+++Service Export+++
Bien noté - en raison de votre 1ère commande, le flacon de chloroforme vous est offert !
Pour 2 Euros de plus, vous obtiendrez également un baillon et une paire de menottes en acier trempé.
Nous l'ajoutons d'office à votre commande.
Merci
thebig
Export Manager


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jeanba3000:</font><hr />* tiens rillettes, ça me fait penser : à qui revient le point pour la fermeture du post concurrent ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
Règle n° 1 : éliminer la concurrence !
Règle n° 2 : provoquer la baston !
Règle n° 3 : entretenir la déprime !
Règle n° 4 : proposer le NKK comme solution utime !
C'est pas une équipe que j'ai, c'est une division de Rangers ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Merci merci !!!
je suis émue... 
Je remercie mon poulet en plastique... ami fidèle même dans les instants les plus critiques... et mes mères-poules pour leur enseignement... mon père -escargot.... mes frères et mes surs...
youhouououou ça sera le bonheur !!!!

je trésaille de joie !!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Je ne prend que du pur Porc labélisé !! J'ai une étiquette à respecter moi aussi !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Si l'on ne peut commercialiser cela sous le nom de rillettes, qu'à cela ne tienne, déposons les "narakirillettes" !! Je fournis les pôts, on imprime quelques étiquettes et hop !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Je suis d'accord si j'ai qqs actions dans l'affaire !


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
+++Narakirikit S.A.+++Service Export+++
Bien noté - en raison de votre 1ère commande, le flacon de chloroforme vous est offert !
Pour 2 Euros de plus, vous obtiendrez également un baillon et une paire de menottes en acier trempé.
Nous l'ajoutons d'office à votre commande.
Merci
thebig
Export Manager  *<hr /></blockquote>

Le baîllon et les menottes, je crains que ça ne passe pour un acte prémédité, alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas, ce n'est qu'un accident. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Les Rillettes "Naraki" !!!
...ça sonne bien...
...c'est une japoniaiserie bien dans l'air du temps...
...c'est Zen et naturel...
en un mot ... ça va cartonner sec !!!
Suffira de joindre à l'emballage un CD d'ambiance avec Koto et tout le toutim et c'est parti ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
On pourrait également joindre un échantillon dans chaque NKK... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Un Dieu, Rillettes, un Dieu.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : pour les royalties, on verra ça après !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Le baîllon et les menottes, je crains que ça ne passe pour un acte prémédité, alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas, ce n'est qu'un accident. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif    
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pas de problèmes ! Il suffira d'accumuler des preuves que ton voisin était sado-maso ou de lui retirer ces ustensiles après l'avoir narakirisé... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

50 - 50 sinon rien, ou alors tu me verse un Kit Deluxe avec house opposumisée version dorée du grand Nord naturelle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Si l'on ne peux commercialiser cela sous le nom de rillettes, qu'à cela ne tienne, déposons les "nakakirillettes" !! Je fournis les pôts, on imprime quelques étiquettes et hop !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Des pots d'opossums bien sûr, Thebig en a plein, il les fournira peut-être gracieusement, ce qui présenterait une substantielle économie.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * 50 - 50 sinon rien, ou alors tu me verse un Kit Deluxe avec house opposumisée version dorée du grand Nord naturelle... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif   *


Si mes associées sont d'accord, pour moi 50/50 c'est OK ! Quant au kit Deluxe opposumisé, je me ferais un plaisir de t'en offrir un (factice naturellement - entre associés on ne se narakirise pas...) à la signature de notre contrat.
Je m'en vais de ce pas quérir l'opposum à sacrifier...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2002)

Cher M. Thebig, Nkk S.A.
J'aimerais avoir des précisions sur les éventuelles offre promotionnelles que vous proposez. M'étant enrichi sur le dos  (mais pas dans la colle) de ma société jusqu'à sa faillite, je souhaiterais, pour prouver que je ne suis pas un ingrat (même si je ne suis ni grand ni maigre), faire un cadeau de licenciement à l'ensemble de mes ex-employès. Il me faudrait donc 6000 Nkk (après estimation de mon conseiller financier).

en vous remerciant d'avance (si jamais je devais racheter Nkk SA)

JSM /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* Les Rillettes "Naraki" !!!
...ça sonne bien...
...c'est une japoniaiserie bien dans l'air du temps...
...c'est Zen et naturel...
en un mot ... ça va cartonner sec !!!
Suffira de joindre à l'emballage un CD d'ambiance avec Koto et tout le toutim et c'est parti ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
On pourrait également joindre un échantillon dans chaque NKK... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Un Dieu, Rillettes, un Dieu.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : pour les royalties, on verra ça après !!!  *<hr /></blockquote>

* AVEC LES NAKARILLETTES, C'EST TOUS LES JOURS LA FÊTE* /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 

Je m'en vais de ce pas quérir l'opposum à sacrifier...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Je l'entend couiner de plaisir d'ici !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

 AVEC LES NAKARILLETTES, C'EST TOUS LES JOURS LA FÊTE /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

On en est déjà aux produits dérivés ! Fichtre ça va vite ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Un coffret ... anti-divorce... ou non ... le titre ce serait "exquise vengeance"... comme ça la cible est plus large !
dedans on a un écrin en poils de mhana-mhana.. mais l'espèce à poils longs et roses... c'est plus tendance.
Un pot de rillettes et un NKK.


Yarrrgggghhh... ça vous fait pas penser à soleil vert le coté récup ?


----------



## sylko (25 Octobre 2002)

Et un naraki! Un!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 







Ca vient d'ici!  Mais j'ai pas tout pigé!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

Sauf que mes mahna-mahnas, j'en ai que deux, c'est pas des bestiaux d'élevages, c'est une espèce protégées !! Vais pas les tondre !! Non mais !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 

On en est déjà aux produits dérivés ! Fichtre ça va vite ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif     *<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai même entendu parler de nakabébert, mais comme je n'étais pas censée entendre la plus grande discrétion s'impose, mieux vaut être prudent, le personnel ne doit pas servir de matière première  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> * Sauf que mes mahna-mahnas, j'en ai que deux, c'est pas des bestiaux d'élevages, c'est une espèce protégées !! Vais pas les tondre !! Non mais !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Ok Ok OK je les aime bien en plus tes bestioles !

Bn je trouvais ça tendance à morrrttt le coté poils roses... Dis the big on peut changer la couleur du poil d'oppossums ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Et un naraki! Un!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 







Ca vient d'ici!  Mais j'ai pas tout pigé!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est le chant posthume des narakirisés, c'est un peu triste mais très évocateur, on y parle beaucoup d'andouilles   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Des pots d'opossums bien sûr, Thebig en a plein, il les fournira peut-être gracieusement, ce qui présenterait une substantielle économie.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>

Je propose un kit en peau de panthère noir, spécial GIGN, très discret et pas bruyant !! 

Avec ce matériel de haute précision technologique, on devrait par la suite pouvoir conquérir le marché américain, voir international...!!


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />* 

Je propose un kit en peau de panthère noir, spécial GIGN, très discret et pas bruyant !! 

Avec ce matériel de haute précision technologique, on devrait par la suite pouvoir conquérir le marché américain, voir international...!!


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

j'connais deux bestioles qui vont se faire tondre avant ce soir  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (25 Octobre 2002)

_blblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblblbblblblblblblblbl_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sylko:</font><hr />* Et un naraki! Un!!!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 






Ca vient d'ici!  Mais j'ai pas tout pigé!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;  I C I   &lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt; *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est la pochette du dernier album d'Elmer Food Beat ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

Oui, avec les Garçons bouchers, et Alice Cooper, qui narakirinarise (ouf) le poulet  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2002)

quand thebig parle de rillettes
notre ami se léve d'un bond
il espere que ça s'ra sa fete
et qu'il ramass'ra du pognon

ya le dude qui veut diriger
une sorte de consortium
meme barbarella est dopée
ils se voient déja au summum

faire des trous dans un oppossum
c'est pas tellement compliqué
mais se faire harakiri en sommes
faut les avoir bien accrochées

attention donc aux charlatans
qui vous vendent beaucoup de vents
et meme si ce n'est pas mechant
moi je ne serait pas client






 ..rage de dents !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Voici leur  single :






Et le double dvd collector du live aux anciens abattoirs de Porrentruy (Jura Suisse pour ceux qui savent pas où c'est) !






 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## le terrible (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* quand thebig parle de rillettes
notre ami se léve d'un bond
il espere que ça s'ra sa fete
et qu'il ramass'ra du pognon

ya le dude qui veut diriger
une sorte de consortium
meme barbarella est dopée
ils se voient déja au summum

faire des trous dans un oppossum
c'est pas tellement compliqué
mais se faire harakiri en sommes
faut les avoir bien accrochées

attention donc aux charlatans
qui vous vendent beaucoup de vents
et meme si ce n'est pas mechant
moi je ne serait pas client






 ..rage de dents !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

Fort bien dit Arico.
Je propose néammoins ma version des faits:

On voit bien des choses sur les forums
Mais le plus fou est liebig
En effet il faut décrire un peu cet homme
Écrivant ses posts comme il danserait une gigue.

Ah il sait écrire
Pour sur il fait frire
Tous ces posteurs
Qui hélas se leurrent.

Faisant jouer ses mains
Sur son clavier querwty
Des pieds il file le lin
Et des yeux oui il lit.

J'aurais pu en dire bien plus
Mais hélas le temps me presse
Je voudrais écrire jusqu'à que je ne puisse plus
Mais...
Voila grand liebig je te laisse.

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Une petite poésie ça fait pas de mal.


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible, Destop Litteraire:</font><hr />* 

Une petite poésie ça fait pas de mal.   *<hr /></blockquote>

 ..................


----------



## gribouille (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec, Pervers Accessoiriste au Bolchoï:</font><hr />* quand thebig parle de rillettes
notre ami se léve d'un bond
il espere que ça s'ra sa fete
et qu'il ramass'ra du pognon

ya le dude qui veut diriger
une sorte de consortium
meme barbarella est dopée
ils se voient déja au summum

faire des trous dans un oppossum
c'est pas tellement compliqué
mais se faire harakiri en sommes
faut les avoir bien accrochées

attention donc aux charlatans
qui vous vendent beaucoup de vents
et meme si ce n'est pas mechant
moi je ne serait pas client






 ..rage de dents !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

On peut pas le ranger dans sa naphtaline ? vas finir par se faire bouffer par les mites notre momie locale /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* Cher M. Thebig, Nkk S.A.
J'aimerais avoir des précisions sur les éventuelles offre promotionnelles que vous proposez. M'étant enrichi sur le dos  (mais pas dans la colle) de ma société jusqu'à sa faillite, je souhaiterais, pour prouver que je ne suis pas un ingrat (même si je ne suis ni grand ni maigre), faire un cadeau de licenciement à l'ensemble de mes ex-employès. Il me faudrait donc 6000 Nkk (après estimation de mon conseiller financier).
en vous remerciant d'avance (si jamais je devais racheter Nkk SA)
JSM /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Très Cher et Défunt Monsieur Nephou (pour NKK SA, un client même raide, reste un client),
A la réception de votre demande d'offre, et après avoir consulté mon fichier, je me suis aperçu que j'avais enregistré 6000 commandes fermes particulières en provenance de vos ex-employés - cette commande consistait en 6000 kits standards modifiés (la fiole de curare ayant été remplacée par une pastille de 0,1 G de C4 destinée à exploser lors de l'ouverture du kit) - bien entendu, l'explosion d'un kit particulier s'avère sans danger (nous en commercialions pour le 14 juillet) - par contre, 6000 kits qui explosent de concert suite à une réaction en chaîne représentent 600 grammes de C4, plus qu'il n'en faut pour creuser un joli cratère au milieu de votre salon...
Ces kits ont été livrés hier soir chez vous à 20 heures, un quart d'heure après que votre épouse et vos enfants soient partis au théâtre (qui se situe à 5 minutes de chez vous) assister à la première de "Boum, quand mon coeur fait Boum !"...
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais à 20 H 15 toute la salle faisait une standing ovation au responsable des effets spéciaux...
Nous souhaitons de tout coeur que vous ayez trouvé une orbite favorable et vous prions de croire, Monsieur Nephou, en l'assurance de nos meilleurs sentiments.
thebig
Managing Director


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par le terrible:</font><hr />* 
Une petite poésie ça fait pas de mal.   
*<hr /></blockquote>
Merci Ivan ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
Non seulement ça ne fait pas de mal, mais ça fait plutôt du bien ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Peut être pourrions-nous concocter une petite poésie sur le Narakiri, poésie que nous glisserions dans un NKK promotionnel qui serait distribué lors du prochain salon du livre ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Wahouououou 7-30 à peine...

Tu vois mon bon the big, ce petit commerce lancé hier m'a donné des ailes (ou des insomnies /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif) et me voici déjà prête à affronter une nouvelle journée...
Les ventes vont exploser aujourd'hui...

bonjour... hihihiii 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
bonjour... hihihiii 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bonjour STL ! Déjà occupée à buller dans ton aquarium... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'espère que ta journée sera excellente (comme nos ventes d'ailleurs !) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Bon courage !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Aarrrghh ! double post ! Excuses !


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Déjà occupée à buller dans ton aquarium... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

C'est justement parce que le système d'air dans mon aquarium s'est emballé hier (beaucoup beaucoup trop de bulles !!) que je suis là pour réparer !!
J'aime assez quand y'a personne ici... On est bien là mon margouillat mes grenouilles mon poulet en plastique et moi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

C'est vrai que ce n'est pas désagréable de se retrouver tout seul au boulot pendant un moment ...
Cette nuit, je suis arrivé vers 4 H : j'avais été averti que des "batch" ne s'étaient pas exécutés - comme mon créneau horaire attribué s'étale entre 3 H et 5 H du mat, j'ai pu me grouiller si je voulais que les systèmes soient à jour pour l'arrivée des collègues...!!!
Mais un petit coup de café, un petit coup de musique bien cool, un calme impressionnant ... ça n'a pas été pour me déplaire ! Que du contraire ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

wahouououou 4h du mat .. humm je sais pas si mes neurones sont encore connectés à cette heure-là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Sont tet jamais connectés en fait ! hihihi


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

Bonjour STL, Bonjour THEBIG,

Déjà au boulot. Ca motive de travailler pour soi.
Aujourd'hui, je m'en vais prospecter en proche banlieue, mon petit cartable est prêt, mon portable chargé à bloc et mon parapluie toujours dévoué.

Alors à nous les bonnes affaires. 

THEBIG, j'ai fait un prévisionnel, je pense pouvoir rentrer 500 commandes, peux-tu me réserver 300 NKK prestiges, et 200 standards ?

Je te confirme cette réservation dès mon retour sur Paris.

Bon courage et bonne journée à tous  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

bonne journée à toi ..
Tu peux dire à môssieu parapluie qu'il a du boulot aujourd'hui !
tu fais des démos en groupe pour les NKK ?


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

Je préfère les démo individuelles, c'est plus conviviale.

Je vais rencontrer quelques prescripteurs très efficaces (30 % ils peuvent  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif) donc ce sera quand même une journée  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 

A+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
THEBIG, j'ai fait un prévisionnel, je pense pouvoir rentrer 500 commandes, peux-tu me réserver 300 NKK prestiges, et 200 standards ?
*<hr /></blockquote>
+++Narakiri kits SA+++Service Réservations+++
300 NKKP et 200 NKKS réservés au nom de Mme Barbarella - Paris - réservation ferme jusqu'au 28/10 à 15 H
Notre promotion du jour : le NKK "banane" - kit standard + sac "banane" en plastic rosé translucide avec étiquette postale et frais de port prépayés - slogan : envoyez l'organe de votre choix à la personne de votre choix : emballez, fermez, envoyez...c'est payé !
thebig
Reservations Manager


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*je sais pas si mes neurones sont encore connectés à cette heure-là... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pourquoi tu dis : "mes" neurones ... t'en as plusieurs toi !!!
Veinarde va !!!


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

Je pensais à une chose ...
Tout le monde n'a pas forcément envie de filer ses tripailles à rillettes...on pourrait faire un kit spécial DON d'organes.
Ok... c'est réservé à une clientèle saine et pas trop mauvaise quant l'utilisation du NKK.


----------



## minime (25 Octobre 2002)

Ca y est, les premières rumeurs apparaissent. A quand *NKK Rumors* ? Et *NKK FixIt*, *NKK Tracker*, *NKKGeneration*... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*on pourrait faire un kit spécial DON d'organes.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Très bon pour l'image de Narakiri kits SA !
Il suffirait d'ajouter au kit standard quelques sacs plastic stériles avec fermetures éclair - une bombe de cryogénisation - une attestation de groupe sanguin (mais avec gain pour nous ! hihi) et l'affaire est dans le sac (sans jeu de mots)...
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Pourquoi tu dis : "mes" neurones ... t'en as plusieurs toi !!!
Veinarde va !!!
*<hr /></blockquote>
J'en ai tout juste 2 ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif c'est mieux que rien...j'emprunte ceux des copains aussi !!! hihihi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est, les premières rumeurs apparaissent. A quand NKK Rumors ? Et NKK FixIt, NKK Tracker, NKKGeneration... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


MiniMe ! NKKGeneration est une idée de génie ! Malheureusement je suis nullose en création de sites WEB /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
...??? oui, ma chérie (c'est ma femme qui me parle), je sais qu'il n'y a pas qu'en matière de sites WEB que je suis nullose...!!! Tiens à propos, je t'ai acheté un nouveau beauty case... là, sur le buffet...!!! (il me restait encore un NKK spécial C4 - elle va bien s'éclater avec ça !!!hihi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif )


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Salut les lève tôt ! Le monde appartient à ceux qui se couchent tard !
Enfin c'est ce que je croyais quand j'allais terminer ma tournée de représentation dans des couvents, casernes et autre asiles de fous.
Il était 23h30 j'arrivais au Lunatic Asylum où j'avais rendez-vous avec le chef des achats pour essayer de concretiser une commande de 500 NKK capitonés. L'échantillon que je lui avait donné il y a 3 semaines semblait fortement l'intéresser. Je me souviens de notre dernier coup de téléphone : "Monsieur Bebert, votre NKK est très intéressant, wouuaaa aha ahahaha haha !".
C'est alors que passant à côté d'un entrepôt encore allumé et bruyant, je me suis demandé : "ils sont pas couchés les pensionnaires à cette heure ?". Et là j'ai vu des dizaines de foldingues sur une chaîne de montage assembler des contrefaçon de NKK  !
Saperlipopette, qu'allons nous devenir ! Adieu les primes ! Va-t-on porter l'affaire en justice alors ques nos propres NKK ne sont pas encore homologués ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * Ca y est, les premières rumeurs apparaissent. A quand NKK Rumors ? Et NKK FixIt, NKK Tracker, NKKGeneration... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *


Surprise ! Je voulais réserver cette surprise pour le week end mais étant donné votre impatience.....

NKK site 

Pour l'instant, n'y figurent que les pièces détachées composant nos kits, mais ce site est essentiellement destiné aux grossistes et aux manufacturiers locaux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*j'ai vu des dizaines de foldingues sur une chaîne de montage assembler des contrefaçon de NKK  !
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ils sont complètement fous ces foldingues !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Mais pas de panique ! La dernière fois que j'ai visité cet asile, ils fabriquaient des marteaux ensuite, ils se tapaient sur la tête avec et lorsqu'ils s'arrêtaient ils disaient tous en choeur : "ça fait du bien quand on arrête !"
T'en fais pas, ils feront la même chose avec les NKK, mais là, à part quelques gargouillis, plus question de dire quoi que ce soit après !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
La production s'arrêtera automatiquement faute de main d'oeuvre...


----------



## minime (25 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> nkkswitches.com



C'est une affreuse contrefaçon, en plus ils veulent faire switcher *tes* clients vers *leur* NKK !


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2002)

insideNKK
Je me demandais, lors d'une révolution (car, grâce au NKK, je ne géostationne pas) en quoi pouvaient intervenir des interrupteur dans la fabrication des NKK Quand, soudain, un éclair (c'est le cas de le dire, cf plus loin): une idée. Le NKK dedemain sera un sabrolaser sous licence ILM. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 
C'est une affreuse contrefaçon, en plus ils veulent faire switcher tes clients vers leur NKK !   *<hr /></blockquote>
Tu viens de me donner une idée MiniMe ! Il nous faut organiser sur le marché japonais une campagne "switch" entre l'ancestral sabre de samouraï et la technique "up-to-date" du NKK !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Donc, il nous faut des témoignages de switcheurs et de switcheuses et si possible, nous devons trouver une Ellen Feiss japonisante (j'ai pas dit agonisante !) qui deviendrait l'égérie de notre campagne au pays du soleil levant...!!!
...ça doit être possible ! non ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (25 Octobre 2002)

Bon, plus que quelques coups de fil à donner pour confirmer mes rendez-vous et j'y vais.

Ce midi j'invite un de mes prescripteurs, à *LA GRANDE BOUCHERIE*, un restaurant spécialisé dans la viande en tout genre, ensuite je rencontre Monsieur et Madame KAZE, elle c'est une femme charmante, son mari KAMI lui est plus réservé, mais je suis sûre que comme d'habitude j'aurais droit à mon bol de Viandox. 
J'appelle Vincent GUIGNOLANT et j'y vais.

Vous faites pas de mauvais sang pour moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* insideNKK
Le NKK dedemain sera un sabrolaser&amp;#8482; sous licence ILM. /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est malin Nephou ! Merci ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif trois ans qu'on travaille sur ce projet et qu'on essaie de limiter la portée du laser à 50 cms - pour l'instant on a réussi à le limiter de 10 à 3 kilomètres - je te dis pas les dégâts si 10 personnes tentent de se narakiriter en même temps dans le même immeuble - la guerre des étoiles, c'est de la bibine à côté ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Enfin ! Encore un projet qui tombe à l'eau à cause d'une indiscrétion... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />*
J'appelle Vincent GUIGNOLANT et j'y vais.
*<hr /></blockquote>
Je le connais aussi ! Mais je fréquente plus son cousin Alain Thestain ... de sacrés bons vivants ces deux-là...
Ils sont même managers d'un groupe de musique tripale...


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Surprise ! Je voulais réserver cette surprise pour le week end mais étant donné votre impatience.....

NKK site 
*<hr /></blockquote>

MOUARFFFF...
youpppss sous le bureau estelle !
quand j'ai lu, me suis dit "la vache lé drolement rapide thebig... trop fort... il a déja bidouiller un site ... hé hé hé y'a de l'idée dans nos aneries !!... vite allons voir !!"
AHHH mince...
hihiihihi parfois je me fais rire toute seule !!


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2002)

Toutes mes excuses mais en étant satellisé je développe une certaine omniscience il faut que je me contrôle avant de révéler oh, mais que vois-je ? Je ne suis plus seul : des hommes en scaphandres auto-moteur s'approchent. Horreur : ils me portent un coffret oblong : le dernier NKK C4 avec un chouette ruban doré. Tabt pis, je l'ouv /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* 
youpppss sous le bureau estelle !
*<hr /></blockquote>
Si j'étais à ta place, j'installerais un petit coin cosy sous le bureau avec mini-canapé, mini-bar et mini-toilettes en cas d'envies incompressibles....
Pour les roulades c'est quand même plus pratique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Tabt pis, je l'ouv&amp;#8230; /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif   *


Le commerce international et planétaire n'admet aucun dérapage - à partir de maintenant, ce sera comme ça : "tu l'ouvres ... tu changes d'orbite..." ...à toi de choisir !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

[image]http://jacob.sparre.dk/Yoko_Tsuno/forsider/04-lille.fr.jpeg[/image]    

J'ai un problème technique, j'arrive pas à publier cette image


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

[image]http://jacob.sparre.dk/Yoko_Tsuno/forsider/04-lille.fr.jpeg[/image]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *  [image]http://jacob.sparre.dk/Yoko_Tsuno/forsider/04-lille.fr.jpeg[/image]   *


Tidju, moi non plus... ...
Mais Yoko Tsuno serait la switcheuse par excellence !!!


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

C'est dommage car sur cette photo, on la voyait échaper à l'ouverture inopinée d'un NKK C4 switché !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Ouf ! ça a marché !


----------



## STL (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Si j'étais à ta place, j'installerais un petit coin cosy sous le bureau avec mini-canapé, mini-bar et mini-toilettes en cas d'envies incompressibles....
Pour les roulades c'est quand même plus pratique... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
C'est pas trop mal ... y'a un bouquin de Werber...un coin de moquette doux-doux... une poubelle accueillante...(j'ai voulu la prêter à rillettes..mais il rentre pas dedans ..lé trop grand!)... des bonbons à la violette. Je peux tenir le coup !


----------



## minime (25 Octobre 2002)

theBig a dit:
			
		

> Il nous faut organiser sur le marché japonais une campagne "switch" entre l'ancestral sabre de samouraï et la technique "up-to-date" du NKK !!!



Il faut absolument faire switcher les Ninjas ! Ils ont la "vraie force ultime", se battent tout le temps et sont incroyablement cool !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr />* 
Il faut absolument faire switcher les Ninjas *<hr /></blockquote>
Le problème avec les ninjas, c'est qu'il ont souvent tort et l'on sait que le tort tue ... ninja Arrrfffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2002)

Petite proposition comme ça (bravo pour ma productivité au boulot)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le site, on verra ça plus tard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

+++Narakiri kits SA+++Research Department+++
Nouvelle proposition pour un Narakiri kit : le kit Executive.
Un de vos collègues, ou votre boss vous fait ch...., offrez lui le NKK Executive :
Description :
Un iBook 500 d'aspect tout-à-fait classique (seule la pomme est remplacée par le logo à deux intestins entrecroisés, gage de sérieux et de sécurité)
Lors de l'allumage de l'iBook par l'intéressé, un message s'affiche sur l'écran - les fontes utilisées pour ce message sont tellement minuscules que l'intéressé doit se rapprocher de l'écran pour pouvoir le lire...
A ce moment, un capteur infrarouge décèle la distance idéale - lorsque cette distance idéale est atteinte, une lame (en pur acier de Tolède crénelé) de 30 cms sort de la face avant de l'iBook et effectue 15 mouvements de va et vient rapides et indolores avant de se rétracter et de reprendre sa place dans l'iBook...
Sur l'écran apparaît alors un message-type qui dit en substance ceci : "à celui qui me trouvera ... j'en avais marre de vivre ... j'ai décidé d'en finir etc... etc..."
Il vous suffira ensuite de rentrer dans le bureau, de crier et de simuler une crise de nerfs pour que l'affaire soit classée :
ATTENTION toutefois :
Un kit Executive a été livré la semaine dernière à un pervers dont le fantasme était d'attraper sa secrétaire sur un clavier d'iBook - ça a été sanglant et sans glands aussi - dans son service, on l'appelle le soprano !!!
200 executive kits ont été livrés cette semaine dans le forum Mac OSX avec Jaguar préinstallé naturellement  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Nephou:</font><hr />* Petite proposition comme ça (bravo pour ma productivité au boulot)
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour le site, on verra ça plus tard /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *<hr /></blockquote>
Nephou ! Ce logo est superbe ! on l'adopte à l'unanimité ! En contrepartie, et pour le paiement, je t'envoie un super iBook 500 (il est neuf, mais la pomme sur le capot est en fait un autocollant ... en effet, la pomme originale avait été remplacée par un truc un peu nase du style anatomique) - à part ça, il est nickel et y a même Jaguar dessus ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (25 Octobre 2002)

finalement je vois que le consortium THEBIG et compagnie s'etoffe,j'ai vu pas mal de posteurs du meilleur cru,je me propose de retourner ma chemise et d'y adherer
Ô cher gourou thebig,pourra tu pardonner mes gausserie de gosse,sinon il me faudra faire narakiri,pourtant ça doit faire mal au ventre,je prefere quand meme un kir ! et oui
sans reponse de ta part,je part ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

J'vais plus oser ouvrir ma boite de kiris de peur qu'elle aussi soit piègée !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
sans reponse de ta part,je part ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
*<hr /></blockquote>
Boudiou, je m'empresse de te répondre alors ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Justement, tu tombes bien, nous cherchons un démonstrateur pour les hospices, les hopitaux et les maisons de repos pour présenter notre NKK "charentaises" - ce kit est présenté dans une housse zippée qui, lorsqu'elle s'ouvre, se déploie en deux parties et se transforme en "chauffe-pieds" - le cordon électrique et le transfo sont livrés en standard - seule particularité, le transfo est un transfo de 20.000 volts non protégé et non isolé - la dernière fois que nous avons fait une démonstration de groupe, on se serait cru dans un festival techno l'odeur en plus !!!
C'est radical, sauf pour les anciens chauffards qui sont, comme c'est bien connu "mauvais conducteurs" !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'vais plus oser ouvrir ma boite de kiris de peur qu'elle aussi soit piègée !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>
Bon Bébert, tu vas quand même pas en faire tout un fromage !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Notre éthique est de ne piéger que les objets ou les choses exclusivement destinés aux adultes non consentants - le Kiri étant avant tout dégluti par les enfants, c'est évident qu'on s'abstient ! on n'est pas des monstres quand même !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

C'est une déformation professionnelle ! J'ai cru justement que c'était un kit spécial progéniture hurlante !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> * C'est une déformation professionnelle ! J'ai cru justement que c'était un kit spécial progéniture hurlante !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *


Non non Bébert ! On respecte les enfants sachant qu'un enfant est un futur adulte ... de cette manière, on protège son fonds de commerce et on assure l'avenir...
En ce qui concerne un éventuel kit "progéniture hurlante" j'ai en projet une simple trousse inoffensive contenant l'oeuvre complète de Chantal Goya tournant en boucle sur un petit lecteur CD ne s'arrêtant que grâce à un code secret uniquement connu des parents... tu forces les hurleurs à écouter le CD jusqu'à ce que sommeil s'en suive et après 10 ou 15 minutes, t'es tranquille !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Oui oui, j'ai compris ! Je ne voudrais pas que mes enfants soient victimes d'un NKK C4 switché camouflé ! J'pensais à un truc, (je deviens parano) vérifions la cassette de kirikou et la boite de kitekat Y'a rien. Ouf  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

Au fait bon apetit à tous ! Aujourd'hui pour moi ce sera kebab.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Une petite chanson de circonstance :

C'est moi Kataï le passe muraille 
Je suis l'plus grand des samouraïs 
Je fais la loi dans les batailles 
Et quand ça bing et bang attention ça va faire boum aïe ! 

Toujours en kimono 
J'me bagarre à Tokyo 
Je fais règner la loi 
Dans les bars d'Osaka 
Le pont d'la rivière Kwaï 
Quand c'est qu'il s'est cassé 
C'est moi qui l'ai remonté 
Rien qu'en criant Banzaï 

Y'a mon tacot qui tousse, 
J'ai cassé ma moto 
J'me trinballe en pousse-pousse 
C'est pas admis ka do 
Et ma geisha qu'attend 
Dans un taxi doré 
Elle peut m'attendre longtemps 
C'taxi j'peux pas l'saquer. 

J'ai un tapis qui ris 
Et un marié qui dort (?) 
Quand sur mon tatami 
Je m'exprime au judo. 
J'suis pas kamikaze et 
J'y vais avec des gants 
Faut qu'j'aille me castagner 
Contre le Ku Klux Klan 

Un jour j'en suis certain 
J'me f'rais nara kiri 
Car pour défendre ainsi 
La veuve et l'orphelin 
J'vais ruiner ma santé 
Et pour moi c'est sacré 
J'veux finir en héros 
D'une rafale de couteau 

hihi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

(*) C'est de Patrick Topaloff !!!


----------



## bebert (25 Octobre 2002)

/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Et maintenant la danse du NKK ! Un dérivé de la danse du ventre !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

En fait, sur la photo, on voit bien qu'il s'est narakirisé (le rictus en dit long...!!!) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

...nouveaux coups de bottes dans ma porte qui s'éclate une seconde fois !
"M...... Amok, y en à marre, tu peux pas frapper comme tout le monde...???"
Devant moi, l'Amok, sanguinolent, hagard et livide au milieu des tempêtes (non, ça c'est autre chose !!!), dans sa main congestionnée, mon sabre de samouraï encore fumant et rougissant de boyauteries tant éparses que diverses !!! Le crépuscule tombait et donnait à la scéne un halo surréaliste ! Mon chien, dans le jardin hurlait à la mort tandis que mes opposums, pris d'une frénésie dantesque s'infligeaient les derniers outrages ! L'horloge du salon s'était arrêtée et mon chat avait rangé sa queue...
L'instant était grave et magique... l'Amok allait parler !
C'est à ce moment précis que je pissais dans mon froc, l'émotion étant trop grande ! Je sentais que l'Amok allait dire quelque chose de terrible qui allait changer le cours de mon existence et faire basculer mon esprit simple dans la folie....
Il s'avança ... sa bouche se tordit dans un rictus de mauvais aloi et ses lèvres frémirent laissant apparaître un sourire carnassier de mauvaise augure...
Moi-même et le temps étions suspendus à ses paroles qui tardaient à poindre... 
Je shootais dans le chat qui cherchait sa queue peu soucieux de me laisser distraire dans un moment pareil... Mes pauvres jambes ne me soutenaient plus et mon nystagmus frétillait de plus belle...
Il passa son index sur ses lèvres humides comme pour mieux préparer le ou les mots qu'il allait commettre... C'était insoutenable...
C'est à ce moment qu'il me dit : "thebig ! sers-moi une Leffe !" et je m'évanouis... ... ... ... ... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (25 Octobre 2002)

Et alors...? Et alors...? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Nephou (25 Octobre 2002)

bouh, suis pas inspiré pour la carte de vux et le 48 p. que je dois concevoir et réaliser alors hop, un petit coup de Nkk  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif 




PS : ai bien reçu le iBook mais mon responsable informatique tenait absolument à l'essayer avant moi des fois qu'il menace l'intégrité des DELL à l'heure actuelle dans le service on cotise pour sa couronne /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Octobre 2002)

Je me réveillais quelques instants plus tard, persuadé que j'avais rêvé ! Le chat cherchait toujours sa queue... !
La paire de bottes croûteuses que je vis à 3 cms de mon visage tuméfié par la chute me ramena à la réalité... 
"Tidju, Amok, tu m'as fait peur !!!"
Je vis avec dépit et par la même occasion avec mes yeux que ma provision de Leffe s'était faite la malle... un burp sonore vint malheureusement corroborer mes pensées...
"Euh Amok, les abattis sur mon sabre, c'est à quelqu'un que je connais ???"
"Ouaip"
"Euh Amok, c'est à quelqu'un que j'aime (ou plutôt j'aimais) bien ???"
"Ouaip"
"Euh Amok ... un français ???"
"Ouaip"
"Euh Amok ... d'Amiens ??? ???"
"Non, je l'ai pas trouvé, alors par dépit, je suis passé à Drancy parce que j'avais les boules...!!!"
"Euh Amok ... c'est pour ça qu'il y a un bout de charentaise encore collé sur la lame ???"
"Ouaip"
"Boudiou, tu m'as quand même fichu une de ces trouilles petit plaisantin !!!" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

ps : à ta santé posthume mon Rico !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (26 Octobre 2002)

Ouf !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


J'ai eu très peur pour lapin !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 


_Ce soir, fayots pour tout le monde !!_  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rillettes:</font><hr />*
Ce soir, fayots pour tout le monde !!
*_<hr /></blockquote>
Une potée de Mahna Mahna ça doit pas être mal non plus - quelques oignons, un peu de céleri, quelques pommes de terre, une ou deux carottes dans le c... et c'est parti !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  _


----------



## STL (26 Octobre 2002)

Non non non... j'ai pas mis le chauffage à fond dans mon aquarium !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif
Je viens de lire les niouzes... il parait qu'un spécialiste du sabre se ballade dasn les rues ... PFFFiouuuu  en plus Drancy c'est pas loin de la maison ça  ????!!!

Koi ?? c'est Amok le super dangereux ???... ok bon ben j'ai plus peur moi ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Une potée de Mahna Mahna ça doit pas être mal non plus - quelques oignons, un peu de céleri, quelques pommes de terre, une ou deux carottes dans le c... et c'est parti !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

gnu gnu gnu !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (26 Octobre 2002)

grillé, c'est pas mauvais non plus !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (26 Octobre 2002)

Héééé ma caille tu t'emmeles les pinceaux... non ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif

La schizophrénie est proche !

Au fait, j'ai rencontré PAm ... elle t'embrasse ! MOUARRRRFFFF


----------



## rillettes (26 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Une potée de Mahna Mahna ça doit pas être mal non plus - quelques oignons, un peu de céleri, quelques pommes de terre, une ou deux carottes dans le c... et c'est parti !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>
Holà !! Tout doux vous autres !! 
Faudrazi pas me confondre avec ces opposums que la soupe polak (liebig lebowsky) outrage tout les soirs en cachette pour pas faire pleurer de honte sa brave épouse et mère de 3 enfants (je ne dis pas "ses enfants", je sais de source sûre par le corbeau qu'ils ne sont pas de lui) !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## rillettes (26 Octobre 2002)

Et pis, dévorer ses associés, c'est pas fairplay, ça s'appelle de l'*anthropophagie* !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif 

C'est le rose qui te monte à la tête mon flamand ?! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## TheLittleLebowski (1 Novembre 2002)

Beuh tout parti les beaux posts... Alors, on remonte le tout et on recommence... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## minime (1 Novembre 2002)

C'est horrible, je viens d'apprendre que le sysadmin de chez Infopop s'est narakirisé !


----------



## benjamin (1 Novembre 2002)

Si cela avait pu être vrai... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (1 Novembre 2002)

TheLittleLebowski a dit:
			
		

> * Beuh tout parti les beaux posts... Alors, on remonte le tout et on recommence... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *



En plus c'était les plus intéressants  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/rolleyes.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (1 Novembre 2002)

Pour l'achat de deux kits prestige, un pot de chrysanthème offert, /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (1 Novembre 2002)

une nouvelle de chez  macg

l'embrouille de ces derniers jours est réparé,cependant ont a pu constater quelques erreurs
en effet ,la reconstitution des postcripteurs,a base de leurs A.D.N a eux de curieux effets,le potage   n'etait pas parfait,l'embrouille des particules a foiré le toutim,ainsi nous pouvont constaté un aricosec revitalisé mais  tendance barbarella,son string rose le prouve,tanplan a les moustaches de grosminet, et rillettes ressemble a un paté en croute,le plus etonnant est quand meme thebig,deux leftes lui servent d'oreilles,et ceci de gauche comme de droite,ses jambes sont reduites a une boule informe,et gribouille est collé contre les murs,comme du ketchupp,faut dire qu'a la reconstitution le tet a pété.

demain d'autres nouvelles  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## bebert (2 Novembre 2002)

j'savais bien qu'on allait faire une connerie en commercialisant ces NKK ! C'est le merdier maintenant ! Ahh The Big et ces idées noires !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

Et pour bien commencer la semaine, un "narakirap" bien noir et bien glauque :

Ouvre les yeux,
Dans ta banlieue,
Tout est pourri,
Nase et sans vie !

Ta caisse t'a lâché,
Ta copine t'a balancé,
Pour toi, la soluce
C'est pas de jouer au Bruce !

C'est le narakirap,
Viens que j't'attrape
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Tout le monde s'en tape !

Ta soeur, elle est partie,
Ta mère, elle flippe au lit,
Ton frère, au cageot
Dompte les asticots,

Tes potes, accrocs au crack,
Ton père qui joue au mac,
Pompes en croco,
Il est bargeot !

C'est le narakirap,
Viens que je te tape,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Give me ton sac !

Putain de gigue,
Autant s'ouvrir le bide,
Donne-moi ton NKK
Que je passe à trépas !

Soleil noir dans un ciel noir,
Rouge le sang de mes déboires,
J'ai pas choisi d'être comme ça,
Jugez pas, hein les gars !

C'est le narakirap,
Frère, donne moi ta haine,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Putain de HLM !

J'ai pissé dans mon froc,
Il m'a fait peur, l'Amok,
Avec son canif de Samouraï,
Banzaï qu'il criait, Banzaï !

Il l'a pas vu arriver,
Tout occupé à crâner,
La clé à molette,
Qui lui niqua la tête !

C'est le narakirap,
Prends ça dans la gueule,
Yo !
C'est le narakirap,
Fallait pas venir tout seul !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## barbarella (4 Novembre 2002)

Voilà une journée qui commence très bien, merci THEBIG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## aricosec (4 Novembre 2002)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Voilà une journée qui commence très bien, merci THEBIG /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif    *



euh ! je ne sais pas,en général c'est contagieux !

quand le dude met le rap en prose
ça nous fait a tous quelque chose
est ce l'annonce d'un trépas
ou autre chose qui viendra

les feuilles se mettent a tomber
car l'automne vient de sonner
thebig doit se reposer
sinon y n'passera pas l'année
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
docteur arico
consultation gratuite !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />* 
thebig doit se reposer
sinon y n'passera pas l'année
*<hr /></blockquote>

Fais gaffe à toi, mon Rico,
Qu'à force de faire cocorico,
Une glissante charentaise,
Ne te mène au Père Lachaise !

Et si, d'aventure, je devais trépasser,
Avant la fin de cette année,
C'est avec impatience que je t'attendrai,
Avec quelques mousseuses bières au frais...

La porte de mon tombeau te sera ouverte,
Telle une maison qui accueille un ami,
Enfin une occasion de faire la fête,
Puisque pour toujours, nous serons réunis...

Oubliés, les nystagmus et nos crises d'arthrose,
Nos vertèbres raidies et nos éléphants roses,
Nos âmes délurées s'en donneront à coeur joie,
Sous le ciel étoilé qui nous servira de toit...

En attendant, jouissons de la vie,
Partageons notre bonheur avec tous nos amis,
Et que la mort ne nous prenne comme cible,
Evidemment que le plus tard possible !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

ça y est !! Le Dude a choppé une Aricothyte aïgue !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* ça y est !! Le Dude a choppé une Aricothyte aïgue !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    *[/quote]
Ô toi, mon Tanplan, fidèle compagnon,
Rapide et fûté sac à puces,
Ne te moque point de nos us,
Au risque de prendre un gnon !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

Les vers qu'ici humblement on déclame,
Ne servent qu'à maintenir notre flamme,
Ils sont certes plus avenants et trognons,
Que ceux qui, plus tard, nous rongeront !!!

Arfffffff ! C'est la joie aujourd'hui ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2002)

Yo men !

Ze big, Rico putain je craque
Keski vous prend de faire du rap
Faut arreter d'fumer du crack
Faudra un jour m'lacher la grappe

Y'm reste des lots de NKK
Vous en voulez j'vous fais un prix
Pour les ouvrir c'est simpl' "y'a qu'à"
J'aim'rai entendr' vot' dernier cri

C'est tout.  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
En attendant, jouissons de la vie,
Partageons notre bonheur avec tous nos amis,
*<hr /></blockquote>

En parlant de ça, tu nous as manqué samedi soir !!!
A quand la rencontre avec papa the big ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Ô toi, mon Tanplan, fidèle compagnon,
Rapide et fûté sac à puces,
Ne te moque point de nos us,
Au risque de prendre un gnon !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Attention à pas prendre une muflade ou un coup de pouic-pouic en retour...
Ca ferait désordre pour le coup !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Attention à pas prendre une muflade ou un coup de pouic-pouic en retour...
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pouic-pouic ou baveuse muflade,
Comme Max, j'en reste mad !
Rien ne vaut une bonne roulade !
Tout le reste, c'est des salades...

Moi, thebig, participer à une AE sauvage,
Amener ma bière et mes belges fromages,
Que nenni, pas envie de choper la rage,
Ou de terminer dans un funeste naufrage !

La chasse aux vieux est-elle déclarée,
Pour qu'une invitation ainsi me soit lancée,
Mackie ne vous suffit donc plus,
Que vous cherchiez à botter d'autres culs ?

Attention, le mien par les ans est tanné,
Vous risquez fort de vous péter le pied...
Sans compter qu'un nystagmus tournoyant
Sur la gueule peut s'avérer contondant !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (4 Novembre 2002)

On fait pas non plus garderie de vieux gâteux !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* On fait pas non plus garderie de vieux gâteux !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   
*<hr /></blockquote>
Les vieux gâteux, tu sais ce qu'ils te disent !
Pendant que vous salissiez vos langes,
Nous on retroussait déjà nos chemises,
Et asticotions vos nourrices au fond des granges !

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

...nous, chez les Jésuites, on avait l'habitude de ne réciter des poésies qu'en vers Missel ... Aaaarrrrrrrffff
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
ps : pardon !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

Par contre, ma femme, à l'accouchement de notre petit dernier, ne jurait que par les vers Getures..... Arrrffffffffffff !!!


----------



## bebert (4 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Les vieux gâteux, tu sais ce qu'ils te disent !
Pendant que vous salissiez vos langes,
Nous on retroussait déjà nos chemises,
Et asticotions vos nourrices au fond des granges !
*<hr /></blockquote>

Elles pouvaient pas vous astiquer l'manche
Car trop petite était vot' branche
C'était nous les rois d'la drague
Toujours scotchés à leurs airbags

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2002)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Par contre, ma femme, à l'accouchement de notre petit dernier, ne jurait que par les vers Getures..... Arrrffffffffffff !!!  *


C'est pour ça que maintenant tu lui ecris de vers'atile vers'et sur ton dernier puceau ver'tébré, né sur le vers'ant plat du pays ver'doyant qui est le tien,gaffe au ver'glas TheBig en regardant ton ver'micelle tout ver'millon et ver'tueux (quoi que !)a ne pas vers'er sur le coté et a finir tout ver'mouth(lu) /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2002)

Bébert et Petit Scarabée ....... trop forts !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'en ai le ver'tige !!! Arrrffffffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* 
C'était nous les rois d'la drague
Toujours scotchés à leurs airbags
*<hr /></blockquote>
Pendant que vous tétonniez un max,
Tels des petits assoiffés lubriques,
Nous, dans un coin, on jouait du sax,
En pensant : "quand est-ce qu'on nique ?"
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

Ah la nostalgie du troisième âge... C'est poignant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]*C'est poignant !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
Parce que tu penses qu'on se poigne encore à nos âges !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Pendant que vous tétonniez un max,
Tels des petits assoiffés lubriques,
Nous, dans un coin, on jouait du sax,
En pensant : "quand est-ce qu'on nique ?"

*<hr /></blockquote>

"Quand est-ce qu'on nique ?" pensait the Big en regardant son saxophone
Et le Rico pensait tout fort "Il m'en faut une ! Il m'en faut une !"
Alors The big d'un air sérieux attrapa son gros téléphone
"T'inquiète Rico, j'ten trouv'rai une, le problème est qu'il faut d'la thune !
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Parce que tu penses qu'on se poigne encore à nos âges !!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

Avec la pArkinson qui vous habite, c'est plus prudent...
Vous vous retrouveriez sec comme un arico en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire, vampirisé par la veuve poignet !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />*
Alors The big d'un air sérieux attrapa son gros téléphone
*<hr /></blockquote>
Ouf ! Tu m'as fait peur Bébert.... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/blush.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Par contre, tu pouvais dire : "Pensait thebig en regardant son sexe aphone" - car c'est vrai qu'il s'exprime rarement, surtout en public ....Arrrfffff!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr />* 
Vous vous retrouveriez sec comme un arico *<hr /></blockquote>
T'en fais pas pour nous, ça fait des années qu'on fait des réserves au cas où... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
Par contre, tu pouvais dire : "Pensait thebig en regardant son sexe aphone" - car c'est vrai qu'il s'exprime rarement, surtout en public ....Arrrfffff!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
*<hr /></blockquote>

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (5 Novembre 2002)

On fait dans la polésie aujourd'hui ? !
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## nato kino (5 Novembre 2002)

C'est leur chant du cygne... Arf !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## STL (5 Novembre 2002)

[quote='tanplan]* C'est leur chant du signe... Arf !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *[/quote]
parce qu'en plus de parkinson, alzeihmer des soucis de prostate et autres petits troubles... ils signent ? sont aphasiques les papys ?
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2002)

plus abondant qu'une cataracte
plus puissant que le niagara
voici de la prose compact
qui nous met dans un drole d'etat

le dude exclame des   poémes
qui semblent extraite d'un recueuil
en fait ont y parle de créme
et de celui qui n'a qu'un oeil

est ce bien raisonnable ici
la chose en mac G s'eparpille
meme ceux qui ont de l'acnée
font semblant d'bousculer les filles

il faut en tout garder raison
ce n'est pas facile pour tout l'monde
ont peux bien enlever son caleçon
mais il faut attaper la blonde

nous les anciens n'avont pas eut
a se mefier de la p'tite bete
hélas ce temps est revolu
popaul n'est plus a la fete


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## barbarella (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />* On fait dans la polésie aujourd'hui ? !
/ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est plutôt de la poé zizi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
C'est plutôt de la poé zizi  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif  
*<hr /></blockquote>
...ou de la popolésie pour presbytes (arrff) en vers Mifuge... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
nous les anciens n'avont pas eut
a se mefier de la p'tite bete
hélas ce temps est revolu
popaul n'est plus a la fete
*<hr /></blockquote>
Popaul, ô Popaul, fier comme Artaban,
Dans le temps d'avant tu toisais les cîmes,
Maintenant, comme c'est déroutant,
Humblement tu regardes l'abîme !

Tel un spéléologue las et fourbu,
Tu as retiré tes bottes,
Assis au bord du gouffre, gêné et confus,
C'est en vain que tu cherches de nouvelles grottes !

Les djeunes t'ont remplacé,
On ne peut être et avoir été,
Mais quand viendra l'été,
Les froufrous des filles enjuponnées,
Te feront encore frissonner !!!

Viens, mon Popaul, fidèle compagnon,
Qui m'est attaché comme personne,
Prends un bout de ce délectable saucisson (*)
Avant que l'angelus ne sonne !!!

(*) désolé, mais j'avais rien d'autre .... Arrrffff /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2002)

Bon, c'est fini ! On ferme le robinet !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (5 Novembre 2002)

ce n'est qu'un hommage a phallus
ce n'est pas une histoire d'anus
ce n'est pas une chose impie
ce n'est que l'arbre de la vie

poil au ....


 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## bebert (5 Novembre 2002)

kiki !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr />* &amp;#8230;kiki !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif    
*<hr /></blockquote>
...et un narakiki pour Bébert, un !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Il aura suffi d'un mot, mais quel mot,
Pour que mon thread parte en pétard,
Déhonoré et confus, je porte le chapeau,
Pour le "kiki" de Bébert, glissé là par hasard !!!

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par aricosec:</font><hr />*
ce n'est que l'arbre de la vie
*<hr /></blockquote>
...moi, pour faire dans la simplicité, je l'appelle "mon baobab".......!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## tomtom (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...moi, pour faire dans la simplicité, je l'appelle "mon baobab".......!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

thebig, l'homme tronc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

Question aux admins : Pourquoi les threads relatifs aux AES ont ils droit à un petit post-it d'un jaune avenant et délicatement épinglé sur le mur orangé du forum, alors que des threads divinement poétiques susceptibles de mettre en avant la haute teneur culturelle de MacG ne disposent que d'un smiley commun et ordinaire ??? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Amis poètes, sortons de notre humblitude et exigeons des instances supérieures un signe distinctif qui nous soit propre....!!!
ps : inutile de nous proposer des trucs du genre "2 b.... entrecroisées et glandées entourées de deux tourne-vices sur fond pourpre" ... je vous vois déjà venir ...!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
Non Jacksim ... n'y pense même pas !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr />* 
thebig, l'homme tronc  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif      
*<hr /></blockquote>
...c'est la raison pour laquelle je suis interdit de séjour dans les églises ... y'a toujours quelqu'un pour essayer de glisser un truc dans ma fente...
Non mais !!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## aricosec (6 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par thebiglebowsky:</font><hr />* 
...moi, pour faire dans la simplicité, je l'appelle "mon baobab".......!!! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'ést pourtant un gars remarquable
il ne se pavane jamais
sauf quand il parle de baobab
car c'est tout nu qu'il se complait

peut etre un peu trop de fumette
pourtant il a dit qu'il cessait
et quand il parle de sa  bebette
c'est a la loupe qu'il regardait

 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/cool.gif


----------



## minime (13 Novembre 2002)

On s'endort ici, et pendant ce temps la concurrence sort le kit familial !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> * On s'endort ici, et pendant ce temps la concurrence sort le kit familial !   *


...Arrrffffff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était mon meilleur client ...


----------



## STL (13 Novembre 2002)

J'ai comme l'impression que notre stratégie marketing un peu corsée a fait des ravages dans les posteurs du BAR ?
Y'a comme une odeur d'envie de Narakiriser en ce moment ...?
T'as fait du déstockage ? des offres de groupe ?
Mais bon ... hihihihihi tant que ça fait marcher les affaires ! moi je suis d'accord !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par STL:</font><hr />*
Y'a comme une odeur d'envie de Narakiriser en ce moment ...?
*<hr /></blockquote>
...si ça continue, on va devoir enjamber les cadavres pour aller déposer délicatement nos posts dans la corbeille du forum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Que la journée soit belle et agréable, STL...


----------



## STL (13 Novembre 2002)

Mercii pap'
Elle l'est déjà... les quelques nuages d'énervement viennent de passer... et ça commence à se réchauffer avec la présence de gens que j'apprécie ici ! 
Belle journée à toi... en espérant que les inopportuns sauront ne pas la troubler ...


----------

